# Any Liverpool FC,fans out there?



## buddha webb (Dec 26, 2011)

Well if theres any Hi,im from Liverpool so am avid,but armchair fan....weve got Blackburn...cmon the Reds


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 26, 2011)

Wrestling?


----------



## KidDynamite (Jan 17, 2012)

A massive United fan here GGMU


----------



## upthearsenal (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZQ1AiyII244]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ1AiyII244[/video]

Gotta love the Liverpool fans.


----------



## soccersocker (Jan 21, 2012)

I am an avid and active Liverpool FC hater.












I'm sorry, but Fuck Liverpool FC.


----------



## Vietnamese Jesus (Jan 25, 2012)

upthearsenal said:


> [video=youtube;ZQ1AiyII244]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ1AiyII244[/video]
> 
> Gotta love the Liverpool fans.


Awwww nasri looked so pissed haha


----------



## Vietnamese Jesus (Jan 25, 2012)

Barcaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Penknifelovelife (Jan 26, 2012)

I root for Arsenal. :O


----------



## Bonzo (Jan 26, 2012)

also from liverpool m8, but i gave up all that footy bollox years ago.


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

upthearsenal said:


> [video=youtube;ZQ1AiyII244]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ1AiyII244[/video]
> 
> Gotta love the Liverpool fans.


Man United fan, but that is funny is shit, Nasri taking off in the huff haha!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 28, 2012)

hey mate,
ive been livin away for 12 yrs,i wasnt a huge fan when i was home (Aigburth)but keep an eye on the Reds as a hobby....
easy mate..




Bonzo said:


> also from liverpool m8, but i gave up all that footy bollox years ago.


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 28, 2012)

soccersocker said:


> I am an avid and active Liverpool FC hater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im from Liverpool mate,and i am embarrased by the behaviour of those fans..i understand your anger.....i Love my city and my club,but i do not except that behaviour....so your welcome to your opinion....i on behalf of millions of Liverpool FC would like to apologise..and except your anger..
Buddha.......


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 28, 2012)

the BIG ONE in 2 hours...i fucking hate this match,it kills me emotionally!!!

I would like to wish fellow stoners,and users of Marijuana medically who support both Liverpool and Manchester United,that we should concentrate on the game,not so much the hate....Cos im living away for a while ive even got some good mates who support Man Utd!!!!....Good Luck...may Football be the winner!!!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 28, 2012)

but just for now fuck ya!..


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 28, 2012)

still no one here...fuckin about an hour to go and fucking hating it more than ive ever hated anything,im going to never watch the Lfc MUfc game again...its gonna kill me!!no more...cannot...cant do it.....will watch no more...viewing has stopped...Lfc MUfc no....not good for me....makes me die a little.....B,,,,aahhh not that bad,but not an enjoyable sporting event......im munted..


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah should be good man, gonna smoke some bong, have a lazy one and enjoy the game! I'm from Scotland, same as Dalgleish, has done well with Liverpool!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure has bro..
al the best bosses are from Scotland mate...personally Bill Shankly changed the game of football forever..Liverpools finest Scottish boss...
All the best bruvva..


----------



## FarmerWiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Who are liverpool, haven't they been relegated yet?


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 10, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> still no one here...fuckin about an hour to go and fucking hating it more than ive ever hated anything,im going to never watch the Lfc MUfc game again...its gonna kill me!!no more...cannot...cant do it.....will watch no more...viewing has stopped...Lfc MUfc no....not good for me....makes me die a little.....B,,,,aahhh not that bad,but not an enjoyable sporting event......im munted..


And yet there's another one coming up... Tomorrow isn't it? Isn't Suarez back for this one? 

Shit, now that I think of it, considering the racism spat, this should be an interesting game...


----------



## upthearsenal (Feb 10, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Sure has bro..
> al the best bosses are from Scotland mate...personally Bill Shankly changed the game of football forever..Liverpools finest Scottish boss...
> All the best bruvva..


Yeah bro, and you can't forget Souness... oh wait... 

(only joking)


----------



## buddha webb (Feb 11, 2012)

Souness was a footballing legend!! not a managerial one....unfortunately!!
10 mins till the pain returns......


----------



## OnlyDopesSmokeDope (Feb 11, 2012)

fair play evra


----------

